# Let us compile the greatest cycle of Mozart piano concertos!



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

*Another thread for the beloved piano concertos of Mozart!*

Instead of nominating which entire cycle is the best (no one can be the best in everything, especially the concertos are quite varied in nature), why don't we just vote for a favorite recording of each piano concerto? Then we can compile some statistics and recommend a final list. HIP (pianoforte) and non-HIP, live performances and studio recordings are equally welcome.

How about starting with *No.9 "Jeunehomme" in E-flat major, K. 271* and working upwards?

My favorite is *Alexandre Tharaud/Bernard Labodie*

https://www.amazon.com/Jeunehomme-Mozart-Haydn-Alexandre-Tharaud/dp/B00KYMJ4OW


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For 14, 15, 16 and 17, Peter Serkin is very fine.

I love Rubinstein's 23.

For 20, this may be heresy, but the most operatic and dramatic performance happens to be the fortepiano performance by Malcolm Bilson.

For 25, Leon Fleisher is superb.

Rudolf Serkin was a great Mozartean and if you can find performances of 12, 21 and 27, they would be hard to beat.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

They are concertos. Are we crediting only the soloist?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favored 9th is Howard Shelley on Chandos.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

JAS said:


> They are concertos. Are we crediting only the soloist?


Let's evaluate the whole package


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

silentio said:


> Let's evaluate the whole package


I certainly suspect that the composer would. I want a good soloist and good support from the orchestra and conductor.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Perahia 9, 15, 22
Richter-Haas 17, 26
R. Serkin 19
Kovacevich 21
Curzon 24
Kempff 23
Ashkenazy 25
Shelley 20
Gilels 27


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Me
9: Tharaud
10 for two piano: Geza Anda and Clara Haskil
12-14 (the early Viennese concertos): Ashkenazy 
15-16: Perahia
17: This one is my most favorite, so I'm still very finicky about it
18: Argerich
19: Schnabel
20: *Annie Fischer* nailed it!
21: the divine *Lipatti*
22: Brendel perhaps
23: Horowitz
24: Curzon
25:???
26:???
27: Curzon


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

As OP asks we start at no 9.
Maria João Pires / Guschlbauer conducting on Eeato. 
1973 recording


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Perahia 9, 15, 22
> Richter-Haas 17, 26
> R. Serkin 19
> Kovacevich 21
> ...


There are several Gilels 27s, the best IMO is the one he directed from the piano, on Vista Vera. For a very different conception of 27, you may want to try the recording by Daniel Isoir on Agogique.

There are several Curzon 24s too. I vaguely remember enjoying one with Giulini in Chicago. For a different approach to 24, there's Arthur Schoonderwoerd's self directed performance on Accent.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Ashkenazy 20, 21, and 23. Still the best sound I've ever heard. Extraordinarily vibrant and clear.

There may be better _performances_ (Rubinstein, Horowitz) but the brilliance of the sound on that Ashkenazy Decca recording makes the music tower. It's actually quite a thing to behold


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Tallisman said:


> Ashkenazy 20, 21, and 23. Still the best sound I've ever heard. Extraordinarily vibrant and clear.
> 
> There may be better _performances_ (Rubinstein, Horowitz) but the brilliance of the sound on that Ashkenazy Decca recording makes the music tower. It's actually quite a thing to behold


I like Ashkenazy too, especially the early one (11-14).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No 11-12-13: Géza Anda on DG.


----------

